# Power heads in African cichlids tank...



## richter.billy (Dec 28, 2018)

Not sure where I read that a power head will help keep waste from settling on sand substrate and was curious if anyone used them on here? Have had one in there for about a week and doesn't seem to bother the fish but sand seems to move around a lot more.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Plenty use them. You need to find the right position so it doesn't blow the sand....a lot of trial and error.

I use two Koralia Evo 850s in my 75g. One is pointed towards the intake the other is pointed towards the front glass.

The Koralias make a horizontal circular motion while my spraybar makes a vertical front to back motion.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## withomps44 (Jan 11, 2019)

I use a 1400gph in my 180G. I have it connected to an Amazon plug and set routines for it to come on every 2 hours for 20 minutes to move the crud around during the day while the lights are on. I'm running 3 FX6 canisters so water flow is just fine without it but the powerhead really kicks up anything that hasn't made its way into the intakes yet. As the poster above said.. it did take some trial and error to get it situated properly. The fish seem to enjoy the periodic increase in flow.


----------



## Methodical2 (Feb 11, 2019)

I use 2 Hydor pumps (1400-1500) on opposite sides of the tank; one is at the top and back of the tank near the intake and pointed up at surface of the water (to break water surface tension for oxygen, while also helping with circulation) - the flow runs along the back of the tank towards the filter exhaust port and the other pump is also at the top of the tank near the front (opposite of exhaust port) pointed slightly downward towards the intake and running along the front of the tank. The fish loves playing and swimming against the 2nd unit's current, like they are exercising.

As mentioned above it's a lot of trial and error to get the right position to keep it from moving the sand, but I do see **** being pushed in the direction of the intake.

If you are contemplating getting one, I say go for it.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

I use a 400 gph powerhead but have a filter attachment on it so it's more for polishing the water than anything else.

Depending on the number of fish you have, you might see poop settled on the substrate then come back in a half an hour and it'll be gone. That is the case for me sometimes.


----------

